# gmirror failed - segmentation fault.



## sixtydoses (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi,

I'm having a hard time trying to set up a gmirror. What I did is I boot up the freshly installed FreeBSD in single user mode and run the following command:

`# gmirror label -vb round-robin gm0s1 /dev/ad6s1`

The command completed fine, but it failed at the point of loading the gmirror module. Whatever command I entered afterwards, I will be prompted with an error that says 'Device not configured' (refer attachment).







My other failed attempts:


Reinstalling FreeBSD several times, even on a different hard disk, but same error appeared.
Updating src to 8.1 stable and recompiled my kernel.
Creating gmirror against the whole hard disk instead of slice, but no dice.
Loading gmirror module by running `# kldload /boot/kernel/geom_mirror.ko` instead of `# gmirror load`. Yes, the module is there.

I had a kernel panic (fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode) once, but sorry, I don't have a screenshot of that though.

Anyway, I have to hard reset the box every time, and my console will be spammed with the following error:


```
vnode_pager_getpages: I/O read error
vnode_pager_getpages: I/O read error
vnode_pager_getpages: I/O read error
```

I can't do gmirror using fixit because I don't have a physical access to this box and my attempt to run in fixit mode failed miserably.

Appreciate any advice offered. Thanks.


----------



## miwi@ (Oct 29, 2010)

Sounds like Harddisk or Controller broken ..


----------

